# Lack of Steam From Gaggia Classic



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, as a newbie I have recently purchased a 2014 Gaggia Classic. Everything is fine with the machine, however the steamer only produces intermittent steam. It works for about 20 seconds and then seems to die, and then after 20 seconds picks up again but the power is variable and quite weak. I purchased the machine on Gumtree on the understanding that they were pretty basic and easy to fix. I was just wondering if anyone could offer some advice? Is it operator error or a problem with the machine? Cheers


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Could be a dodgy steam thermostat. Worth trying as a quick and relatively cheap fix : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Coffee-Maker-Machine-Steam-Thermostat-145degC-Classic-Baby-Cubika-Tebe-/160524638803?hash=item2560039a53:g:AhYAAOSwAL9Ue1Oa

For more powerful and consistent steam you really need to use a PID controller (what a surprise!), but the standard thermostat should certainly give you more than a pathetic 20s burst.


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response and advice, its very much appreciated. I am just starting on my coffee journey so maybe the PID controller could be a future upgrade! I'll order the thermostat and let you know how I get on. Thanks again


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

You tried running just water through the steam arm? May have a blockage of some sort? Poss need descale? Open steam valve fully, turn on steam and coffee switch at same time


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

I've just carried out a descale and its no better, so I'll await the steam thermostat and try that. The hot water pulls through okay and everything else is okay so it's a specific issue with creating the steam. Ebay have dispatched the part so hopefully that will sort it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

You'll need a blob of thermal paste don't forget, unless you can salvage what's on the old one!

While your there it might be worth checking the thermostats are in the right place i.e. 107 0n the boiler side and 145 on the steam on top.. Some bright spark may have inadvertently swapped them?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DO NOT over tighten the thermostat !!! small brass pin easily sheared off. Finger tight and a small tweak.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll second the above comment - use fingers not a spanner!


----------



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

The same happens with my Gaggia Classic and I've found that I get more steam power before the red light comes on which is when I start the whirlpool going and begin introducing air in to the milk.

This might sound counterintuitive as it contradicts what the manual says(i.e. start steaming when the red light comes on) but there are numerous posts on here from Classic owners saying that they do the same to get better steam power out of their machine.

It doesn't have consistent steam power in my experience, and it's a limitation I've lived to work around with a lot of practice  don't be swayed(as I originally was) by a few YouTube videos of people steaming milk in next to no time on commercial machines and thinking that the Classic should be doing the same as its not that capable of a machine without some mods. Depending on how much milk your doing it can be anywhere from 30-50secs roughly for me at least.


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, just a quick update. The replacement steam thermostat arrived today from ebay, it was a very simple replacement. I'm pleased to report that the steam is now working very well and up to level that I would expect. So thanks to MrShades for putting me on the right track and thanks to everyone else's advice regarding finger tightening. I can now look forward to properly frothing my milk now!


----------

